# Secure Element



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

I been searching all over Google, XDA, Rootz and other forums and nothing, so here you have a couple questions:

I read the following at XDA:
*"Secure Element not responding!*
If you have a Nandroid backup of a version of Wallet that worked, try restoring to that. Otherwise, you're screwed unless you get a new device. The Secure Element in your phone has now locked you out." Is this true???

Also this other post at XDA: "It's up to you when you flash it, just keep in mind that it's illegal to use Google Wallet if it doesn't come originally with the software"

Also I read that some of this new 4.0.3 ROMS have the Google Gapps with Google Wallet in them...can I erased the app just like any other app?

Also, Noob-Dumb question: I am unlocked and rooted still on 4.0.2...if I run/use Android Beam; will this break my Secure Element?

I alot of folks at XDA having this Secure Element problem, but not a solid reason on what causes this, what can you do to prevent it and how to fix it.

Sorry for the long post/Thread, 1st open device...I am used to the headaches that come with Moto phones...but i am willing to learn...

Thanks


----------



## Fuego3048 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've used Google wallet on several different roms and never restored the app. I've never had any problems. As for android beam I haven't had a chance to use it :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuego3048 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh, also I've never used the flash version of Google Wallet. I've always used the aol. Don't know if that helps any.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

I got the "Secure Element Not Responding" message after messing around with Google Wallet on a rom that wasn't set up for it. I wiped everything with a clean install of the 402 factory images and wallet is working fine for me. I was not "locked out" not did I buy a new phone. '

I have heard remarks to the contrary - and I do not encourage you to "test it out". But I can share my personal experience. I may actually try to break it again and get "locked out" just to make sure I am not crazy. After reading so many posts just like this one I am even starting to doubt myself. I mean - if I break Google Wallet - who really cares? I live in a small community (2000 people) and there is not a single location where I can use GW.

So if I break it again and fix it again I will let you know.

*####EDIT####*

OK - so I tried to break it and get the "Secure Element" warning. I have to eat my words. I was wrong. I never broke it originally. I thought I did. But after trying to recreate the problem I only got an error message. Not the "Secure Element" warning.

So my apologies for the misinformation.


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> OK - so I tried to break it and get the "Secure Element" warning. I have to eat my words. I was wrong. I never broke it originally. I thought I did. But after trying to recreate the problem I only got an error message. Not the "Secure Element" warning.


I think I'm getting the same thing...no Secure Element error message, only "Wallet is not responding"...after a black screen for a few seconds...is this what yo uwere referring to?

I did a clean back to factory wipe of my phone, loaded the .apk back in before doing anything else, and since i started getting the not responding error, I haven't been able to open the app at all in ANY rom, iteration, stock, rooted, 4.0.1, 4.0.2, or 4.0.3...

this was all after it was working fine on 4.0.2 stock/rooted...then blammo...gone


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

I got the secure element on a 4.03 ROM...went all the way back to factory and it still gave the secure element error. Got a replacement phone and have been afraid to load any ROMs since a lot of them come with gapps including wallet. Good thread, OP. I will have to watch this one


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I've used GW on several roms on my nexus and never had any errors or warnings. Even loaded money onto it on several occasions,,,,


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't it okay to put roms with wallet on it so long as you don't actually launch the app?


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Isn't it okay to put roms with wallet on it so long as you don't actually launch the app?


This is what i want to know too. I would love to get back on a ROM if it was cool just to delete or disable wallet and be safe.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This is some very interesting information. Would greatly appreciate it if everybody shared everything they had to share about this so we, as a community, can move in the right direction with this.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> This is what i want to know too. I would love to get back on a ROM if it was cool just to delete or disable wallet and be safe.


So far I have done so with AOKP, as soon as it booted up, i download root explorer, and deleted the .apk from /system/app , however I NEVER launched the application.
Honestly, Google Wallet and the secure element issue is too much of a risk for me. I'm good. You guys can do testing, but you're probably not going to get anywhere as the secure element is separate from the OS . However, if someone can figure it out. Good job


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> This is what i want to know too. I would love to get back on a ROM if it was cool just to delete or disable wallet and be safe.


I asked Kejar in Twitter about this...he said you can delete the app.

What I would REALLY like to know is:

If I am rooted and unlocked and if I use Android Beam: Will this break my Secure Element?

And yes this is what its stopping me from using a ROM that I need to flash Gapps that have Google Wallet (I am that paranoid, that if I have Google Wallet installed and never use it it will break my Secure Element)

However Kejar's ROM it's looking pretty good...


----------



## holmes6 (Dec 29, 2011)

If someone with this problem wants to try a complete wipe, re-lock and then unlock the bootloader again + factory reset I'd be curious if that solves the problem.

Nandroid doesn't solve everything in my experience.. The only way I was able to get around another issue (gta not starting) was following those steps. Worth trying before a trip to the vzw store for sure.


----------



## inferno10681 (Dec 27, 2011)

holmes6 said:


> If someone with this problem wants to try a complete wipe, re-lock and then unlock the bootloader again + factory reset I'd be curious if that solves the problem.
> 
> Nandroid doesn't solve everything in my experience.. The only way I was able to get around another issue (gta not starting) was following those steps. Worth trying before a trip to the vzw store for sure.


Having installed and used GW before any of this information about Secure Element errors came out, I've naturally been following multiple threads on various sites.

I have seen several threads detailing the steps that you outlined, and confirmation that these steps _do not _work.

I have yet to see anyone reporting that these steps are successful.

This is probably due to the nature of the Secure Element - as it's separate from Android, it's likely that anything that we do to Android (even the bootloader) will have no effect on the Secure Element.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

I just want to post that I have been using GW since the zip method came out. The one where you needed to fix an xml on some site. Then when the app version came out I wiped and reloaded the ROM I was running at the time and just installed the app.

I have since tried almost every ROM out and each time I install the Google Wallet app and then move it to the /system/app folder (unless it's included in the ROM).

I use GW almost daily, I have loaded money on the prepaid card more than once.

I would love to know what is causing the secure element issue as well. If it's not something in the OS then is it based on the phones hardware and certain phone are just going to have this issue? What is more puzzling is that non-rooted phones were able to load and run the app as well, some had the issue but most did not.

I will say that this concerns me but not enough to stop using the app.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeProcopio said:


> I think I'm getting the same thing...no Secure Element error message, only "Wallet is not responding"...after a black screen for a few seconds...is this what yo uwere referring to?
> 
> I did a clean back to factory wipe of my phone, loaded the .apk back in before doing anything else, and since i started getting the not responding error, I haven't been able to open the app at all in ANY rom, iteration, stock, rooted, 4.0.1, 4.0.2, or 4.0.3...
> 
> this was all after it was working fine on 4.0.2 stock/rooted...then blammo...gone


Well - I went to a rom that it did not work on. Then I flashed Gummy and it is working again. So for whatever reason I am not having the same problem as you.

Sorry. Not sure why it is working for some & not for others.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

If the Secure Element locks itself down, wouldn't that make the phone unable to be reconditioned and sold under the CLN program? This could be bad.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> This is done very interesting information. Would greatly appreciate it if everybody shared everything they had to share about this so we, as a community, can move in the right direction with this.


Never actually used Google Wallet yet but have activated it on several different ROMs including: Stock, AOKP, RootzBoat, CM9.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

AshG said:


> If the Secure Element locks itself down, wouldn't that make the phone unable to be reconditioned and sold under the CLN program? This could be bad.


Perhaps there's a way to reset it that we're unaware of.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Well it looks to me that one of my questions its been answered.

This problem only happens when you use Google Wallet.

Hopefully the Android community can find an answer to this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've successfully used GW and now I'm thinking it's time to delete it from my device. As far as GAPPS is concerned you should be able to download the zip for it onto a computer and remove GW from the zip and then load it to the phone and flash it without GW.


----------



## travva (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's what I can say: i've NEVER heard of a substantiated report of someone getting the secure element error when using the gw apk on a legitimate rom. So, if you're using something like axiom, arhd, etc and people say gw works, you should be fine. IMO, you're overreacting.


----------



## ttlycnfuzd (Jun 28, 2011)

OK... so I have had a thought in my head, and I just realized something - when you activate your wallet on the phone, you use your gmail account to activate. Now if you are like me and have a CC stored to make market purchases, that info has now been merged with google wallet (remember google checkout?). so here's the thing - my CC for the marketplace does not show up in my phones wallet. On the flipside, my pre-paid google card does not show up in my marketplace as an available credit card. If you go to www.google.com/wallet and sign in there, you should have *all* of your receipts from any purchase, right? Notice that any of your NFC purchases aren't listed?

I am somehow inclined to think that there may be a connection there. Since the version of Wallet that we have on our phones isn't properly communicating with the online version of wallet, does that cause authentication issues, therefore Secure Element issues?

Just my .02

I am probably completely off-base in my thoughts, but there is some "funky-ness" (technical term) going on there....


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

travva said:


> Here's what I can say: i've NEVER heard of a substantiated report of someone getting the secure element error when using the gw apk on a legitimate rom. So, if you're using something like axiom, arhd, etc and people say gw works, you should be fine. IMO, you're overreacting.


I got it while using rootz boat. Now, let me be clear by saying that i do NOT blame the rom in any way shape or form, but I'm just trying to make a point that it is possible to get the secure element error on a 'legitimate rom'.

I just wish we knew the exact cause so it could be avoided.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

holmes6 said:


> If someone with this problem wants to try a complete wipe, re-lock and then unlock the bootloader again + factory reset I'd be curious if that solves the problem.
> 
> Nandroid doesn't solve everything in my experience.. The only way I was able to get around another issue (gta not starting) was following those steps. Worth trying before a trip to the vzw store for sure.


I did a complete wipe, re-lock, return to stock, yada yada...didn't help. I didn't try unlocking again, however.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> I got it while using rootz boat. Now, let me be clear by saying that i do NOT blame the rom in any way shape or form, but I'm just trying to make a point that it is possible to get the secure element error on a 'legitimate rom'.
> 
> I just wish we knew the exact cause so it could be avoided.


Goggle Wallet sounds like suspect number one to me...maybe the way its being installed...permissions? I don't know...but better to avoid it.

I'm downloading Kejar's Gapps for GummyNex right now...I'm going to delete Google Wallet within the zip to avoid installing it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Secure Element Thoughs:

I have had 2 different physical phones now. Wallet has worked on both of them. I am using the .apk that came out a few days later on Droid-Life after the flash method. My question is though....those of you that are having problems, are you restoring the apk and data with TiBu or manually reinstalling apk with each rom change/upgrade? I bet it has something to do with restoring of the data. Everytime I have had to wipe phone/reinstall ROM I have manually put .apk onto sd card of phone and reinstalled/relogged in. (Each time silly thing has given me free $10 too LOL). I say data because if someone were to get your phone, and somehow be smart enough to get TiBu on it and pull wallet(and it's corresponding information) it would likely be an ugly deal, so maybe it is some kind of protection to keep someone from being able to do that?

What you all think? I know I am scared to death I am going to get my phone stuck in secure element, and after completion of typing this I will probably just remove it until someone comes up with any substantial evidence as to what is going on here. Gwallet is freaking awesome though, but I just don't want to loose it forever.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> Secure Element Thoughs:
> 
> I have had 2 different physical phones now. Wallet has worked on both of them. I am using the .apk that came out a few days later on Droid-Life after the flash method. My question is though....those of you that are having problems, are you restoring the apk and data with TiBu or manually reinstalling apk with each rom change/upgrade? I bet it has something to do with restoring of the data. Everytime I have had to wipe phone/reinstall ROM I have manually put .apk onto sd card of phone and reinstalled/relogged in. (Each time silly thing has given me free $10 too LOL). I say data because if someone were to get your phone, and somehow be smart enough to get TiBu on it and pull wallet(and it's corresponding information) it would likely be an ugly deal, so maybe it is some kind of protection to keep someone from being able to do that?
> 
> What you all think? I know I am scared to death I am going to get my phone stuck in secure element, and after completion of typing this I will probably just remove it until someone comes up with any substantial evidence as to what is going on here. Gwallet is freaking awesome though, but I just don't want to loose it forever.


I would remove it. There is zero need to risk this expensive phone's features, possibly requiring a new one. Just the smart thing to do
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I've reinstalled it including data via tb multiple times without issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe Google is remotely doing it to "teach us a lesson" for meddling in software "not compatible" with out phone? LOL...ITS ALL A CONSPIRACY HAHAH


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

when you remove it from the zip, do you have to unzip, and re-zip the rom?

Usually what I've been doing is downloading root explorer as soon as I flash AOKP and deleting the wallet.apk and rebooting. I don't even dare open. I'm not taking chances, and if you think I'm overreacting.. that's fine.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

I opened the gapp zip. Looked for wallet.apk, then trashed it.

I flash the gapps zip in cw and all it's good. Done this twice in GummyNex (Two back to back updates)


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I realize were all more intelligent here but... but I would be furious as a newb if I stumbled across wallet.apk on web, thought it sounded cool & did permanent damage to my phone...

I'm wondering if installation method(zip or apk) may have a roll in it? Seems to me there could be TONS of variables, or just unfortunate luck? Anyone have any rough count on confirmed instances of this error?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Two ideas:

1) Maybe its the Google Wallet app itself there could be some sort of "Bad" version that breaks the secure element. Possibly GSM version and CDMA version maybe they can't mix.

2) Could it be the internals? Could there be two different GNex models with different secure elements. Wouldn't be the first time I believe that the same phone has different type of hardware (aren't there two different Inc 2 each have a different screen)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

I've used Wallet a few times at a CVS without issue, but I just deleted the apk from my phone. Maybe all our devs should just stop including this app in future releases.


----------



## bran1210 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I've been curious, has anyone experienced the error when prior to flashing a new rom, resetting GW (from withing the GW settings, not manage apps) and installing a new rom not restoring from nandroid or TI GW but just using either a fresh apk, zip, or baked (considering they are the same version as used prior to flashing) and reactivating your account? Some others from other forums have suggested the same thing but confirmation on whether or not this avoids the error altogether. My impression is that since the app reset in GW wipes all information including the card information that it indeed communicates with the SE to erase all the information and deleting the GW applet from SE as well. My only reap test of this was installing AOKP from build 11 to 13 but no data factory reset or cache format. So this isn't a good test but nonetheless my reactivation from a fresh GW install indeed restored my prepaid card balance, transactions, etc. I got the idea from the Google wallet FAQ page regarding switching GW from one nexus S 4g to another. Any confirmation of this method working?


----------



## WBbenny (Jan 6, 2012)

I am not sure if this is of any help, I have a Galaxy Nexus LTE phone, sideloaded wallet, and it worked flawlessly. Had to replace the phone, the new nexus again app loaded fine, loaded my purchase history but also loaded a new pre-paid card with a new $10 credit and my old remaining balance was gone.

Called both the card company and google. The response is the app communicates to the phone itself and the secure element permits the app to securely send the IMIE to the card carrier. Basically the wallet is tied to the hardware ID not your account. Since Verizon denied wallet access to the IMIE info, the card company claims they cant transfer balances to a new phone if the phone is not officially supported.

My question is does the LTE version of the Galaxy Nexus have the hardware secure element chip or is Verizon just denying the app to share the IMIE?


----------



## trevoryour (Dec 28, 2011)

Haven't heard anything on this issue in a while. I'm a ROM junky and since I have heard about this issue I have been stuck in a holding patturn. I'm afraid to flash anything new until someone can give me an answer on if its safe to do so. I don't use Google Wallet as of right now but I might want to one day. Any update on this? I'm really anxious to try out some new ROMS.


----------



## astranger (Jan 25, 2012)

bran1210 said:


> Well I've been curious, has anyone experienced the error when prior to flashing a new rom, resetting GW (from withing the GW settings, not manage apps) and installing a new rom not restoring from nandroid or TI GW but just using either a fresh apk, zip, or baked (considering they are the same version as used prior to flashing) and reactivating your account? Some others from other forums have suggested the same thing but confirmation on whether or not this avoids the error altogether. My impression is that since the app reset in GW wipes all information including the card information that it indeed communicates with the SE to erase all the information and deleting the GW applet from SE as well. My only reap test of this was installing AOKP from build 11 to 13 but no data factory reset or cache format. So this isn't a good test but nonetheless my reactivation from a fresh GW install indeed restored my prepaid card balance, transactions, etc. I got the idea from the Google wallet FAQ page regarding switching GW from one nexus S 4g to another. Any confirmation of this method working?


I got the error by unlocking and rooting the phone. I had the wallet working initially. Then, I backed up everything, unlocked and rooted the phone which wiped everything. I restored the backup and I got the error. It didn't involve any other ROM. Working stock -> factory reset by unlocking-> restoring the backup of working stock -> secure element error. I am dying to know what the hell's going on with SE.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

If you have Wallet working, make sure to reset its settings which deactivates wallet from your device before flashing another rom. Make sure to keep a base nandroid in case of emergencies.

f2e


----------



## mattnphuron (Dec 29, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> If you have Wallet working, make sure to reset its settings which deactivates wallet from your device before flashing another rom. Make sure to keep a base nandroid in case of emergencies.
> 
> f2e


+1 if you have a working wallet and want to flash a new rom you have to go into wallet settings and restore app. Then flash a new rom if it has wallet on it just activate it again but if flashing a new rom always go into wallet setting and clear

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jruth (Oct 9, 2011)

I flashed a new rom without realizing the secure element issue. Luckily, or so I thought, I have a nandroid backup of the rom when google wallet was working. However, when I restore the backup google wallet gives me the secure element error, and I can't reset the app to fix the issue. Any ideas, or am I in the same boat as everyone else with this issue?


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

,...................


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

jruth said:


> I flashed a new rom without realizing the secure element issue. Luckily, or so I thought, I have a nandroid backup of the rom when google wallet was working. However, when I restore the backup google wallet gives me the secure element error, and I can't reset the app to fix the issue. Any ideas, or am I in the same boat as everyone else with this issue?


You're screwed I believe nandroid backup wont help in this case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jruth (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if Google will ever allow us to reset our secure element?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## astranger (Jan 25, 2012)

jruth said:


> Does anyone know if Google will ever allow us to reset our secure element?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I talked to Google wallet specialist the other day and he said that SE error will be fixable. No specifics on how or when, but it is encouraging.


----------



## darkknight62 (Jan 19, 2012)

any updates on this? i installed AOKP M4 and it was working but today i opened the app to see if i would get the extra 5 bucks google is giving for the past wallet problems and this warning came up. from the explanations in this thread, and in other places, i thought it would stop working once i restored the app data after installing a new ROM.


----------

